# InDesign CS4 Crashes upon sstartup



## elbeam (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi Friends!

I recently downloaded a trial version of CS4 and have not been able to get it to run at all. Here are the steps I have tried in order to attempt a resolution:

- uninstalled and reinstalled the application
- opened console and tracked the errors:
1/26/09 1:40:09 PM com.apple.launchd[254] ([0x0-0x4f74f7].com.adobe.InDesign[3324]) Exited abnormally: Bus error 

- deleted all adobe prefs
- repaired permissions and the hard drive
- installed a new version of osx

same issues still exist.

anyone have ideas on this one? i'm lost.

thanks in advance!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 26, 2009)

elbeam said:


> - uninstalled and reinstalled the application


Using what method? Drag-and-drop to the trash? Using Adobe's Creative Suite uninstaller program?  Search-and-destroy?



> - opened console and tracked the errors:
> 1/26/09 1:40:09 PM com.apple.launchd[254] ([0x0-0x4f74f7].com.adobe.InDesign[3324]) Exited abnormally: Bus error


"Bus error" usually indicates a problem with RAM (usually, but not always).  Have you added or removed any RAM to the system?


> - installed a new version of osx


This information does us no good unless you elaborate on it... what was the "old" version of OS X you had running?  What was the "new" version of OS X you upgraded to?


----------



## elbeam (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:
- uninstalled and reinstalled the application
Using what method? Drag-and-drop to the trash? Using Adobe's Creative Suite uninstaller program? Search-and-destroy?

> I used the indesign uninstaller program originally. then went and tried to find other prefs with adobe in the file name (search and destroy).  


Quote:
- opened console and tracked the errors:
1/26/09 1:40:09 PM com.apple.launchd[254] ([0x0-0x4f74f7].com.adobe.InDesign[3324]) Exited abnormally: Bus error
"Bus error" usually indicates a problem with RAM (usually, but not always). Have you added or removed any RAM to the system?

> I have not added or removed ram.

Quote:
- installed a new version of osx
This information does us no good unless you elaborate on it... what was the "old" version of OS X you had running? What was the "new" version of OS X you upgraded to?

> Sorry for the lack of clarity. My Mac runs so smoothly I rarely have these problems!! I was running Mac OSX 10.5.5    I installed Leopard 10.5 and have not updated to 10.5.5 (or latest version yet). 

Thanks so much for your feedback on this!!! You rock!!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 26, 2009)

Ah, one other question... what kind of Mac, with what specs (hard drive, RAM, processor, etc.)?


----------



## elbeam (Jan 26, 2009)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> Ah, one other question... what kind of Mac, with what specs (hard drive, RAM, processor, etc.)?



Model Name:	MacBook
  Model Identifier:	MacBook2,1
  Processor Name:	Intel Core 2 Duo
  Processor Speed:	2 GHz
  Number Of Processors:	1
  Total Number Of Cores:	2
  L2 Cache:	4 MB
  Memory:	1.5 GB
  Bus Speed:	667 MHz
  Boot ROM Version:	MB21.00A5.B07
  SMC Version:	1.13f3
  Serial Number:	W870612LWGM
  Sudden Motion Sensor:
  State:	Enabled


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 26, 2009)

If you create a new user account and log in under that account, do any CS4 apps launch normally?


----------



## elbeam (Jan 26, 2009)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> If you create a new user account and log in under that account, do any CS4 apps launch normally?



I have not tried this. will do.


----------



## elbeam (Jan 27, 2009)

elbeam said:


> I have not tried this. will do.



I just created a new user, logged in and opened the application. same issue. doesnt launch. any ideas?


----------



## elbeam (Jan 27, 2009)

elbeam said:


> I just created a new user, logged in and opened the application. same issue. doesnt launch. any ideas?



i also tried installing in safe boot mode and again, nothing.


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 30, 2009)

If you had any previous versions of CS on your computer, remove them before installing a new one, even a demo version. And if you buy a license, you'll probably have to remove the demo and redownload a full version too.


----------



## totoya9 (May 6, 2009)

Hello!! Hola!!

I need the serial number InDesign CS4 for platform Mac, is urgent, your can help me?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 6, 2009)

totoya9 said:


> Hello!! Hola!!
> 
> I need the serial number InDesign CS4 for platform Mac, is urgent, your can help me?



Sure, ok, no problem... it's:

READ-THEB-OARD-RULE-SPLE-ASE1

Foolish little person...


----------

